# New SOL 2017-18 List News



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

Dear Experts,

I have been waiting for the New SOL List for 2017-18 on border.gov.au, I saw some reforms there I went through that document again and again but It is not making a useful sense to me.

Can someone help me in this regard that,

1) When will be the new List launch??
2) What are the reforms they Just Made??
3) What will be the impact on Visa 189 Class under Plant & Production Engineering???
I have scored 65 and updated EOI on 17-12-2016 and waiting for Invite?

Pls Help..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sunny168 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I have been waiting for the New SOL List for 2017-18 on border.gov.au, I saw some reforms there I went through that document again and again but It is not making a useful sense to me.
> 
> ...


1. It's already launched and implemented from today.

2. 16 Occupations are removed from 190 list I think which are still in 189. Your subject seems not eligible for 190 but still open for 189.

3. Nothing yet.

4. Nothing yet. Still same.


----------



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 1. It's already launched and implemented from today.
> 
> 2. 16 Occupations are removed from 190 list I think which are still in 189. Your subject seems not eligible for 190 but still open for 189.
> 
> ...


1) Thanks.. Can you send me the link???

4) Means I still have to wait for the invite???


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Sunny168 said:


> 1) Thanks.. Can you send me the link???
> 
> 4) Means I still have to wait for the invite???


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


Well hoping your 233513 stays in July for 189, then yes you will be in queue for 189 from July for 189.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

233511 & 233513 will not be able to apply for sc189, but they can apply for sc190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Egyman said:


> 233511 & 233513 will not be able to apply for sc189, but they can apply for sc190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the other way around. Eligible for 189 but not for 190.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's the other way around. Eligible for 189 but not for 190.


How about HR advisor ....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> It's the other way around. Eligible for 189 but not for 190.


This is true. Sorry

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl
They can apply for SC189 not SC190


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Snober said:


> How about HR advisor ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Check the following lists:

For SC189: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl


For SC190: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/combined-stsol-mltssl


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Egyman said:


> This is true. Sorry
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl
> 
> ...


Don't be. It's so weird not in 190 but in 189. Very interesting. Well they are implementing Productivity Commission recommendation. They already scrapped 457 and removed 200 occupations from CSOL. You may want to read the report : 

Inquiry report - Migrant Intake into Australia Productivity Commission

http://www.pc.gov.au/inquiries/completed/migrant-intake/report/migrant-intake-report-overview.pdf *Page 37*


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Snober said:


> How about HR advisor ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Human Resource Adviser	223111 is removed. Sorry mate.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Human Resource Adviser223111 is removed. Sorry mate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations




Any idea HR will be available in future or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Unfortunately, all new changes are ambiguous. 

There is no an official announcement of 2017-2018 new SOL, and even it is written somewhere that these lists might be reviewed before July 2017! It is confusing.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sundeepadv said:


> Any idea HR will be available in future or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They may still be available in State list, so check which state is nominating them. Not being in STSOL and MLTSSL doesn't mean they won't be in state. So, check the state nominations page regarding it.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Human Resource Adviser223111 is removed. Sorry mate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...occupations-lists/removed-skilled-occupations




Any idea HR will be available in future or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Will this new MLTSSL will impact in getting invite for 189 and 190 visas.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Will this new MLTSSL will impact in getting invite for 189 and 190 visas.


Yes MLTSSL is for 189. This is basically the old SOL list.

MLTSSL and STSOL are combined for 190 except 16 occupations.

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Unfortunately, all new changes are ambiguous.
> 
> There is no an official announcement of 2017-2018 new SOL, and even it is written somewhere that these lists might be reviewed before July 2017! It is confusing.


The new list is an uptating for 16-17 list applied on April 17, this is not 17-18 SOL, the new list is for who wants to apply between april and june 17.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Guilhermebv said:


> The new list is an uptating for 16-17 list applied on April 17, this is not 17-18 SOL, the new list is for who wants to apply between april and june 17.


It sounds strange. Removing over than 200 occupations just as an update for period between 19-Apr to 1-Jul!!


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Egyman said:


> It sounds strange. Removing over than 200 occupations just as an update for period between 19-Apr to 1-Jul!!




No idea what the hell they are doing already spend a lot of money on the assessments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Egyman said:


> It sounds strange. Removing over than 200 occupations just as an update for period between 19-Apr to 1-Jul!!


Well if you read the Productivity Commission report, they want to remove 190 list altogether and have only one SOL list for all PR Visa. So, more changes may be coming soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> They may still be available in State list, so check which state is nominating them. Not being in STSOL and MLTSSL doesn't mean they won't be in state. So, check the state nominations page regarding it.


Are you sure if States could sponsor any code which was not in the CSOL ?

If they could not do so earlier , then as CSOL is replaced with STSOL and if the job is not on the MLTSSL or STSOL, then no state can also sponsor it now

Cheers


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well if you read the Productivity Commission report, they want to remove 190 list altogether and have only one SOL list for all PR Visa. So, more changes may be coming soon.


Maybe but not this year.

These new lists are in effect from 19th April, but I believe that they are for for 2017-2018 also but not officially announced yet.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Are you sure if States could sponsor any code which was not in the CSOL ?
> 
> If they could not do so earlier , then as CSOL is replaced with STSOL and if the job is not on the MLTSSL or STSOL, then no state can also sponsor it now
> 
> Cheers


This is what I understand also. If the occupation is not on STSL then this occupation can not be invited for SC190.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Are you sure if States could sponsor any code which was not in the CSOL ?
> 
> If they could not do so earlier , then as CSOL is replaced with STSOL and if the job is not on the MLTSSL or STSOL, then no state can also sponsor it now
> 
> Cheers





Egyman said:


> This is what I understand also. If the occupation is not on STSL then this occupation can not be invited for SC190.


If you look at State Occupation List, there are occupations not in CSOL but state requires them and invites them. Check this out: https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination

CSOL list is an useless list only good for 5 spouse points in 190 visa. Else, each state has their own list and doesn't care if it is in CSOL or not. So, your occupation may be in CSOL but not in State own SOL, so no invite. And it is not in CSOl but in states own SOL, you can get invited.

Anyway, these are all based on information prior to 19 April 2017. Everything changes from today and SA has updated their page, NSW is updating theirs soon.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Maybe but not this year.
> 
> These new lists are in effect from 19th April, but I believe that they are for for 2017-2018 also but not officially announced yet.


You can't say they are for 2017-18 yet. Read this: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf

*Changes from July 2017*

*From 1 July 2017, for the existing 457 visa:*

_- Occupation lists: *The STSOL will be further reviewed *based on advice from the Department of Employment. 

*The MLTSSL will be revised* based on outcomes from the Department of Education and Training’s 2017-18 SOL review._

So, more changes may happen from July 2017.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

What about job code 225113 - Marketing Specialist?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> You can't say they are for 2017-18 yet. Read this: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf
> 
> *Changes from July 2017*
> 
> ...


Yes I have read it but it does not make any sense at all to re-update the lists again next month. Remember that new SOL list is usually announced in May.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

sanlal said:


> What about job code 225113 - Marketing Specialist?


It is available on STSOL list but there is a note:

Caveats apply to certain occupations on these lists which exclude use of the occupation in certain circumstances for the Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) programme. Caveats are indicated via ‘*** asterisks’.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You can't say they are for 2017-18 yet. Read this: https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf
> 
> *Changes from July 2017*
> 
> ...


True, you can say so as there is indeed some ambiguity.

However I doubt there will a major deviation should a new list be published in May June 2017. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Yes I have read it but it does not make any sense at all to re-update the lists again next month. Remember that new SOL list is usually announced in May.


I don't understand why it won't make any sense to update. Is there any law or rules in DIBP that says you can't update list. They can cancel all PR visa and everything from tomorrow if they want, its not like they are bound to give anyone PR Visa.

New MLTSSL and STSOL will still get reviewed before July and depending on job market occupation ceilings will be adjusted and some occupations may be added or removed or may remain as it is. Today's update is independent from what will happen and has happened each year.

The Department of Education and Training will release the new MLTSSL and STSOL list for July 1 2017 based on recommendations as usual.


----------



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It's the other way around. Eligible for 189 but not for 190.


Ohhhh Thanks to Almighty ALLAH Man... Thanks for this relief Zabak... You are a Life Saver.. Thanks Mate...


----------



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

Egyman said:


> This is true. Sorry
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Skills-assessment-and-assessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl
> 
> ...


Egyman... You made the hell out of Me man... Really I was worried that Now I cannot apply on SC189 means I have to wait for the State to nominate me which will take How long?? Nobody Knows... 

Anyway Thanks Mate for your help.. Much Appreciated


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Sunny168 said:


> Egyman... You made the hell out of Me man... Really I was worried that Now I cannot apply on SC189 means I have to wait for the State to nominate me which will take How long?? Nobody Knows...
> 
> Anyway Thanks Mate for your help.. Much Appreciated


:doh:

You are welcome


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Egyman said:


> It is available on STSOL list but there is a note:
> 
> Caveats apply to certain occupations on these lists which exclude use of the occupation in certain circumstances for the Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) programme. Caveats are indicated via ‘*** asterisks’.


Thank you Egyman for the update.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/reforms-australia-permanent-employer-sponsored-migration-programme.pdf

Changes from July 2017

From 1 July 2017, for permanent employer sponsored skilled visa programmes:

- Occupations lists: The STSOL will be further reviewed based on advice from the Department of Employment. The MLTSSL will be revised based on outcomes from the Department of Education and Training’s 2017-18 SOL review.

- English language requirements: A requirement of an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) (or equivalent test) score of 6 in each component.

- Age: A maximum age requirement of 45 at the time of application will apply to Direct Entry stream applicants. A maximum age requirement of 50 at the time of application will continue to apply to Temporary Residence Transition stream applicants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

*** Asteriks details are available as notes 
Each job which has the above asterisk, has now been given a note number.
At the end of the list is the note number details
So you check which note number is written on your ANZSCO code and then see the details of that note at the end of the list

For example against software tester 261314 they have given note 20 which means that the restriction is that that cannot sponsor anyone for a job which does not require a minimum of 2 years experience 
Similarly notes are there from 1 to 26

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> If you look at State Occupation List, there are occupations not in CSOL but state requires them and invites them. Check this out: https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination
> 
> CSOL list is an useless list only good for 5 spouse points in 190 visa. Else, each state has their own list and doesn't care if it is in CSOL or not. So, your occupation may be in CSOL but not in State own SOL, so no invite. And it is not in CSOl but in states own SOL, you can get invited.
> 
> Anyway, these are all based on information prior to 19 April 2017. Everything changes from today and SA has updated their page, NSW is updating theirs soon.


Victoria has also updated their list and removed the jobs which were axed today.

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's the other way around. Eligible for 189 but not for 190.


I´ve never seen any state invitations (subclass 190) for Industrial Engineers, so I believe that removing it from CSOL list doesn´t affect us at all.. Or does someone think differently?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ptera said:


> I´ve never seen any state invitations (subclass 190) for Industrial Engineers, so I believe that removing it from CSOL list doesn´t affect us at all.. Or does someone think differently?


I don't know about what implications it will have but what it basically is saying is no more 190 and 457 visas for 233511 Industrial Engineer. I found one nominated Jan 2017 by ACT in Immitracker.

In any case, now you will need 5 more points if you want invite for July 2017 if the current ceiling stays.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> I don't know about what implications it will have but what it basically is saying is no more 190 and 457 visas for 233511 Industrial Engineer. I found one nominated Jan 2017 by ACT in Immitracker.
> 
> In any case, now you will need 5 more points if you want invite for July 2017 if the current ceiling stays.


Hi zaback,
Sorry I don´t understand why do I need now 5 points more in July? If the pass mark for 189 is 60 points, why do I need 65?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi zaback,
> Sorry I don´t understand why do I need now 5 points more in July? If the pass mark for 189 is 60 points, why do I need 65?


To beat the competition. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

rahagarw said:


> To beat the competition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


But how do you know what is the competition?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi zaback,
> Sorry I don´t understand why do I need now 5 points more in July? If the pass mark for 189 is 60 points, why do I need 65?


2335 is pro rata for like the last 8-9 months. Haven't you checked out SkillSelect and following expatforum much ?

189 invitation is finished for 65 pointers this year. 60 pointers basically has no chance unless some miracle happens and it is highly unlikely. 2335 may go 70 points let alone 65 after July-Aug 2017 if occupation ceiling is reduced or not increased much. 2335 went 70 cut-off points once in Feb 2017 and is barely moving with 4.5 months lag based on 29 March 2017 invitation rounds. 

Considering there will be no more invitation round after 12/26 April for 2335, the two months worth of EOI application will put a huge pressure on 2335 and it won't be surprising if the cut-off points moves to 70.

So, 60 pointers chance is very slim to none.

Edit: I mean you should have known by now why you weren't invited on 29 March.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 2335 is pro rata for like the last 8-9 months. Haven't you checked out SkillSelect and following expatforum much ?
> 
> 189 invitation is finished for 65 pointers this year. 60 pointers basically has no chance unless some miracle happens and it is highly unlikely. 2335 may go 70 points let alone 65 after July-Aug 2017 if occupation ceiling is reduced or not increased much. 2335 went 70 cut-off points once in Feb 2017 and is barely moving with 4.5 months lag based on 29 March 2017 invitation rounds.
> 
> ...


Of course I checked Skill Select and the forum. But nobody knows how many people apply every month. As well as nobody knows how much pressure it will be until July 2017. Only one thing is known (DIBP source) is that all people received their invitations last year from July to October with 60 points. This is the only source which counts for me...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Of course I checked Skill Select and the forum. But nobody knows how many people apply every month. As well as nobody knows how much pressure it will be until July 2017. Only one thing is known (DIBP source) is that all people received their invitations last year from July to October with 60 points. This is the only source which counts for me...


Hi there

If you have done your research and and are convinced about the same, there is no point in asking for somebody's else's views

All members here are trying to answer the questions to the best of their knowledge.

They have no vested interest in encouraging you to get 5 more points so that you stand a decent chance of getting an invite.
It's for your good only that they are advising you.

But if you still feel that 60 points are good enough to get you an invite, so be it.

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Of course I checked Skill Select and the forum. But nobody knows how many people apply every month. As well as nobody knows how much pressure it will be until July 2017. Only one thing is known (DIBP source) is that all people received their invitations last year from July to October with 60 points. This is the only source which counts for me...


It doesn't matter how many apply, what matters is how much is invited every 14 days and how long the cut-off dates moves every 14 days. In Jan-Feb month, every 17 invites were issues for as low as 6-10 mins to 1-2 hrs, meaning 17 people have points 65 or more and have applied every 6 mins to a few hours. On that basis you can imagine how long it's going to take. For now, the wait is 4.5 months and it will go to 6-7 or may be 8-9 months next year and cut-off points to 70 if that happens.

60 pointers were invited last year cos 2335 wasn't pro rata in 2015-16. It is pro rata with 65 points in 2016-17. It might be pro rata with 70 points next year like Accounting, but I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> It doesn't matter how many apply, what matters is how much is invited every 14 days and how long the cut-off dates moves every 14 days. In Jan-Feb month, every 17 invites were issues for as low as 6-10 mins to 1-2 hrs, meaning 17 people have points 65 or more and have applied every 6 mins to a few hours. On that basis you can imagine how long it's going to take. For now, the wait is 4.5 months and it will go to 6-7 or may be 8-9 months next year and cut-off points to 70 if that happens.
> 
> 60 pointers were invited last year cos 2335 wasn't pro rata in 2015-16. It is pro rata with 65 points in 2016-17. It might be pro rata with 70 points next year like Accounting, but I hope it doesn't happen.



Hi Zaback

Can you give me the link where I can see how 261313 has fared for the past 1 year in Skill select ?

Cheers


----------



## Gurdeep225 (Apr 14, 2017)

Egyman said:


> It is available on STSOL list but there is a note:
> 
> Caveats apply to certain occupations on these lists which exclude use of the occupation in certain circumstances for the Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) programme. Caveats are indicated via ‘*** asterisks’.


What does it means brother?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Hi Zaback
> 
> Can you give me the link where I can see how 261313 has fared for the past 1 year in Skill select ?
> 
> Cheers


Well this might help: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> 1. It's already launched and implemented from today.
> 
> 2. 16 Occupations are removed from 190 list I think which are still in 189. Your subject seems not eligible for 190 but still open for 189.
> 
> ...



What about Software Engineers and Developer programmers (2613) occupations? Although I found them on both lists, however, people are saying that these can also be removed. Do you think these occupations will also be removed from July?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aburaheel said:


> What about Software Engineers and Developer programmers (2613) occupations? Although I found them on both lists, however, people are saying that these can also be removed. Do you think these occupations will also be removed from July?


Whether it will be removed or not, there is nothing you can do about it. So, stressing over it is just putting yourself under stress for no reason. You can ask that question to the immigration minister as he only knows, so lets see how it is in July.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gurdeep225 said:


> What does it means brother?



Jobs which have asterisks against them have restrictions on who can be sponsored 

The list of notes is given on the DIBP website which clarifies which job has which note number restrictions 
Once you know which is your job note restrictions number, go to the end and see what it the restriction 

There are by the way 26 restrictions in all number d 1-26 which are mentioned against various Anzsco codes

Cheers


----------



## aburaheel (Oct 26, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Whether it will be removed or not, there is nothing you can do about it. So, stressing over it is just putting yourself under stress for no reason. You can ask that question to the immigration minister as he only knows, so lets see how it is in July.


Thank you


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

When Can I get the invite with code 2335, having 65 points, submitted EOI on 11-Dec- 2016.


----------



## tuyen.tran (Sep 24, 2016)

I have been expecting for code 231299, marine transportation professionals. now it is out of the list...so the dream is death


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> When Can I get the invite with code 2335, having 65 points, submitted EOI on 11-Dec- 2016.


Most likely July 2017.


----------



## A-K (Apr 18, 2017)

HI,

I have been a silent observer for months but then I had to create an ID after seeing positions axed. 
1- I submitted my EOI along with the fee on 1st April 2017 (SA 190). Code is 149913 (now low availability). Any guesses till when can I expect my ITA?
2- Also is there a change of another shutdown on skills in near future?
3- Has this happened before?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

A-K said:


> HI,
> 
> I have been a silent observer for months but then I had to create an ID after seeing positions axed.
> 1- I submitted my EOI along with the fee on 1st April 2017 (SA 190). Code is 149913 (now low availability). Any guesses till when can I expect my ITA?
> ...


Better ask here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-858.html


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all is there any update about the new MLTSSL list I presume it ll b revised again after 19th April & fear that they may again remove some of the occupations which r flagged.thought ll get an idea by end of this month that's what the other websites were informing but could not find any update anywhere.so please guys if any of u have any updated info then plz share.really tensed now.
my husband has applied in 233513 (production & plant engineer)category..thanx again


----------



## Sunny168 (Jan 20, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi all is there any update about the new MLTSSL list I presume it ll b revised again after 19th April & fear that they may again remove some of the occupations which r flagged.thought ll get an idea by end of this month that's what the other websites were informing but could not find any update anywhere.so please guys if any of u have any updated info then plz share.really tensed now.
> my husband has applied in 233513 (production & plant engineer)category..thanx again


HI Jiju, The new MLTSSL list has not been announced yet and I am also getting the same replies from different Visa Agents website but no actual information. In my opinion "Plant and Production Engineering" occupation will not be removed INSHAALLAH, but they can reduce the invitations in 2017-18. Its just my opinion.
So, It would be better to wait for the list.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Sunny168 said:


> HI Jiju, The new MLTSSL list has not been announced yet and I am also getting the same replies from different Visa Agents website but no actual information. In my opinion "Plant and Production Engineering" occupation will not be removed INSHAALLAH, but they can reduce the invitations in 2017-18. Its just my opinion.
> So, It would be better to wait for the list.


Thanku so much I know this is the worst time where we just have to wait & watch..let's hope for the best😊


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi is there any new development on the MLTSSL list after 19th April 2017..got to know from couple of websites that it is very unlikely that few occupations are there in the MLTSSL but have been removed from CSOL.There are chances that they may remove these caveat occupations from the final list in July.My husband has applied in 233513 category which is a caveat occupation.so really worried & tensed about the present scenario.also won't we get to know anything about the list before 1st July?
Thanx


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi is there any new development on the MLTSSL list after 19th April 2017..got to know from couple of websites that it is very unlikely that few occupations are there in the MLTSSL but have been removed from CSOL.There are chances that they may remove these caveat occupations from the final list in July.My husband has applied in 233513 category which is a caveat occupation.so really worried & tensed about the present scenario.also won't we get to know anything about the list before 1st July?
> Thanx


Ideally the lists should had been ready by now.. last year they were I suppose ready by May end... not sure why the delay this time 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunty Sharma (May 6, 2017)

Hello frnd
My occupation is University Tutor (242112) and is available in SA STSOL but with a remark that this occupation is not available for high point or chain migration from 5th april 2017..is there any possibility of its revision??..plz help me im worried a lot


----------



## Alex791 (May 22, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Ideally the lists should had been ready by now.. last year they were I suppose ready by May end... not sure why the delay this time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Maybe they like to keep us on our toes!


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Jiju said:


> Hi is there any new development on the MLTSSL list after 19th April 2017..got to know from couple of websites that it is very unlikely that few occupations are there in the MLTSSL but have been removed from CSOL.There are chances that they may remove these caveat occupations from the final list in July.My husband has applied in 233513 category which is a caveat occupation.so really worried & tensed about the present scenario.also won't we get to know anything about the list before 1st July?
> Thanx


Hi,
Can you share the links of these websites? There are probably the websites from the agents who want you to apply as soon as possible using their services.. They tell every year the same that the flagged occupations will be removed and so on. Some of the caveat occupations are not even flagged.. 

Nobody knows about the future plans of dibp. We just need to wait two more weeks!


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi,
> Can you share the links of these websites? There are probably the websites from the agents who want you to apply as soon as possible using their services.. They tell every year the same that the flagged occupations will be removed and so on. Some of the caveat occupations are not even flagged..
> 
> Nobody knows about the future plans of dibp. We just need to wait two more weeks!


Yeah these are different agent's websites & I know if you keep searching all these hypothesis will come up but as for 233513 (plant & production engineer)it's both flagged & caveat this time so really worried if our nightmare comes true 😰
I really hope we get some insight in next couple of days..let's c


----------

